# New from Arkansas



## Hoyt2dude (Dec 22, 2008)

hi everyone i heard alot about this website and my friend finally talked me into making an account im from Arkanasas


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Hoyt2dude. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*

Please send ducks our way


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to AT from 1 Arkie to another.. :shade:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

arkansas here too.......welcome to A/T


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Welcome fellow Arkansas*

We are always looking to make hunting connections here in the state, especially with other bow hunters and 3-D shooters.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Another Arkie here. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see another Arkansan on here. Where exactly are you from? Welcome to AT!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Harrison here. Welcome!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting :archer:


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome!! Another Arkie on the boards! Woo Hoo! :thumb:


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*welcome from Russellville*

May your arrows fly straight.........


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome glad you joined


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

